# ***AZTEC IMAGE 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW & HOP***



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qAbiRmDpbk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

Bakersfield classic dreams will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup Aztec Image? Need a dj? Lemme know. (323) 557-2854 mike.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztec Image is in full swing planning our next show. We got alot of good feedback last year and are hoping to make this show even better.Looking foward to seeing everybody there.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

GANGSTERS PARADISE said:


>



:thumbsup: GOOD SHOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GANGSTERS PARADISE said:


> TO THE TOP 4 AZTEC IMAGE CC


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks traffic for the bump......


----------



## CREEPER 661 (Jul 27, 2011)

HERE WE GO ,,,T T T


----------



## CREEPER 661 (Jul 27, 2011)

T T T


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup Aztec Image? Need a dj?


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

CREEPER 661 said:


> HERE WE GO ,,,T T T


THANKS CREEPER 661:h5:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

CREEPER 661 said:


> T T T


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CREEPER 661 (Jul 27, 2011)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AZTEC IMAGE TO THE TOP :wave:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hell yeah thanks for the support traffic.. we'll u guys at ur show n march


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AZTEC IMAGE TO THE TOP :wave:


SI SI SI X2-63's


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Cali 63 good looking out bro...


----------



## CREEPER 661 (Jul 27, 2011)

T T T


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's do this... TTT...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Pix r up go to past shows*

http://www.truckrun.net/frames.htm

Nokturnal 10 year


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

*****AZTEC IMAGE 2012 CATEGORIES*****

★★★1st★★★2nd★★★3rd★★★


40'S -ORIGINAL-STREET-MILD-FULL
50'S -ORIGINAL-STREET-MILD-FULL
60'S -ORIGINAL-STREET-MILD-FULL
60'S VERT -ORIGINAL-STREET-MILD-FULL
70'S -STREET-MILD-FULL
80'S -STREET-MILD-FULL
LUXURY -STREET-MILD-FULL
90'S-2000'S -STREET-MILD-FULL
SUV. -STREET-MILD-FULL
TRUCKS -STREET-MILD-FULL
HUMMERS -OPEN
PT.CRUISERS/SCION -OPEN
HOT RODS - STREET
MUSCLE CARS- STREET
SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOWROD- STREET

MOTORCYCLES -STREER - CUSTOM
EUROS - STREET-MILD-FULL

ELCAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET - MILD - FULL

BIKES
16" - STREET - MILD - FULL
20" - STREET - MILD - FULL
BEACH CRUISER - STREET - MILD - FULL
3 WHEELER - STREET - MILD - FULL

****SPECIALTY AWARDS *****
-FURTHEST TRAVELED
-MOST PLACED *****$150****
-BEST PAINT
-BEST CHROME
-BEST ENGINE
-BEST UPHOSTRY

*****BEST OF SHOW ******
BEST CAR---$200. BEST DUB CAR----$100
BEST TRUCK--$200. BEST DUB TRUCK-$100
BEST BICYCLE-$200. BEST DUB SUV/ 
 HUMMER - $100


★★★BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW JACK.STAND


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP 4 AZTEC IMAGE :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the bump 67 b-wine hope to c u guys there..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

We'll be posting up hopping rules and prize money ... Soon....


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

exotics should be in the house again.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

anyword when the pre reg form will be online. also 12" bikes would be considered in 16" or three makes a catagory?


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

If we have enough come we will open a catagory .. but no worries we will make it wrk either way .. c u guys at the show .. and pre reg will b up Monday ..thanks again...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!​


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the support traffic nor cal.. glad u guys will b n the house again ...


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT..


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's get those pre-regs sent out.!!! Gonna be a good show.. let's make it bigger and better than last year... KEEP the Lowrider movement going...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Remember guys its only $20 if u pre reg before Feb 1st for cars and trucks


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Who, do you think is gonna get most plaque cars?? Who's gonna get most furthest traveled???


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

GANGSTERS PARADISE said:


>





aztec1 said:


> Remember guys its only $20 if u pre reg before Feb 1st for cars and trucks



so wats the due date feb 1st or apl 1st?


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> so wats the due date feb 1st or apl 1st?


Feb. 1st for the early bird special $20.... And yes due date Apr. 1st at regular price


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

What was your favorite car from last year show..??? Post up pics.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> so wats the due date feb 1st or apl 1st?


We r having an early bird special if u pre reg before Feb 1st its only $20 anything after Feb 1st will b $25 till Apr 1st ... My bad for not explaining it better bro... But if u have any other ? Call me Gary (661-213-6702) and I'll b happy to help u out ..


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Send in those pre-regs...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Brown Society said:


> :wave:


Q -Vo


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJ????:dunno::dunno:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## jessied (Jul 11, 2010)

rules on the hopping.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

jessied said:


> rules on the hopping.


We'll b posting them by the end of the week ...


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wassup Aztec Image. Ready for the new year, Cant wait for your show...Last Years was nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

1SEXY80 said:


> Wassup Aztec Image. Ready for the new year, Cant wait for your show...Last Years was nice...:thumbsup:


Hell yeah homie we're ready ... And just getting everything ready for this years show we can't wait... U guys ready for this year


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

EARLYBIRD PRE-REG $20.00. MUST BE POST MARKED BYFEBRUARY1ST, 2012

Thank you for attending our 1st Annual Car & Bike Show this past April 2011. Due to your participation and great attendance we are pleased to announce our 2nd Annual Car & Bike Show will be held on April 22nd ,2012 at the Kern County Museum. Attached you will find the Pre-Reg form for the 2012 car and bike show. Please be sure to get your registration in as soon as possible as space is limited. We look forward to hearing from you and we thank you in advance. Should you have any questions please call Richard 661-619-3102 or Gary 661-213-6702

Thank You, AZTEC IMAGE CAR CLUB EST. 1994


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Carnales Unidos Will Be In The House...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the support Carnales Unidos.. we're glad u guys will b n the house again ...


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

Some of last years winners


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

Hop rules? Gery get cracking


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

sergio 86 mc said:


> Hop rules? Gery get cracking


Post them up homie ..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld will be in the house. Good show last year


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendor info?????


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

2 months to go shows looking good and we r just about ready .. hope to see u guys there....


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

good show last year will b there homies


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

smoke this cutty said:


> good show last year will b there homies


X63


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

aztec1 said:


> TTT


Orale get to work guey


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

check out last years show in the latest issue of Streetlow


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> check out last years show in the latest issue of Streetlow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> check out last years show in the latest issue of Streetlow


Good lookin out bro .... Thanks for the support


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LowriderLobo said:
> 
> 
> > check out last years show in the latest issue of Streetlow
> ...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LowriderLobo said:
> 
> 
> > check out last years show in the latest issue of Streetlow
> ...


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT to streetlow and AZTEC IMAGE CC


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Was a great show last year looking forward to this years!!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I heard Gary is providing menudo the day of the show:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahaha come on bro I can bring some donuts that's about it...


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> Hahaha come on bro I can bring some donuts that's about it...


Come on dawg, you can do better than that


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> Come on dawg, you can do better than that


Hahahaha...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Car Wash Saturday March 10th 2012 @ Bobs Big Boy On Ming Ave. Come on out and support lil Davina.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

im gonna come check it out this year


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats up Aztec...:wave:

Sending the page a bump...:h5:


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

******HOP RULES &the PAY OUTS**********
FIRST PLACE $400 --------SECOND PLACE $150

SINGLE PUMP STREET : 35" LOCK UP DROP UPPERS AND 2"EXTENSION ON LOWERS

DOUBLE PUMP STREET: 37" LOCK UP DROP UPPERS ONLY AND 2"pipe EXTENSION ON LOWERS

SINGLE PUMP RADICAL: NO LIMIT ON LOCK UP NO GETTING STUCK

DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL: NO LIMIT ON LOCK UP NO GETTING STUCK

DANCERS: 90SEC TO QUALIFY

*STREET CARS MUST HAVE SHOCKS NO EXCUSES
*RADICAL:NO GETTING STUCK IF SO YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFIED
*********3 CARS MAKE A CLASS***********:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Lets do this!!!


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Only a month to go hope to see all u solo riders and clubs out there...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Gary needs to start polishing up his menudo cooking skills


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam I missed it Julian...:rant:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> Gary needs to start polishing up his menudo cooking skills


I just might have to bro ....yeah right Hahaha ... I might bring donuts ..


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ C.C. ARE COMING TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS, COME THRU TO OUR CAR SHOW SUNDAY JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK WE GOT FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING AND WE ARE GIVING OUT A LOT OF PRIZES AND TROPHIES


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

Going to be a good show can't wait!!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> I just might have to bro ....yeah right Hahaha ... I might bring donuts ..


I have a petition going around for Gary to make menudo, I already have hundreds of signatures, hoping for thousands before your show.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> I have a petition going around for Gary to make menudo, I already have hundreds of signatures, hoping for thousands before your show.


Come on dawg now ur putting me on the spot .. Hahaha ..no cooking I wouldnt want to poison anybody...


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

NEW FLIER....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TE=GANGSTERS PARADISE;15296219]
















[/QUOTE]NICE FLYER,,,,,,,

TO THE TOP 
R
A
F
F
I
COOK1970:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

cook1970 said:


> TE=GANGSTERS PARADISE;15296219]


NICE FLYER,,,,,,,

TO THE TOP 
R
A
F
F
I
COOK1970:thumbsup:
[/QUOTE]
THANKS TRAFFIC AS SOON AS I GET SOME N MY HAND I'LL SEND SOME UR WAY...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso will be in da house hxa and kern maybe more


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

pimp slap said:


> Uso will be in da house hxa and kern maybe more


Koo thanks for ur support USO .... We'll c u guys here...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

dam its been two years since iv'e been on here whats up peeps *RYDERZ* will be in the house...................


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

silly said:


> MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support majestics .. we only got one month to go then its show time ... Don't miss out ....


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Woot Woot What Up Aztec...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

BUMPER!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Missed it last year, but NUESTRO PRIDE will definately be there this year! Looking forward to this show!:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the bump Nuestro Pride see u guys here...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT hope gery is buying breakfast that day let's all take a vote


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> Uso will be in da house hxa and kern maybe more


ALSO USO SANTA MARIA CHPT, WILL BE THERE!...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

OGUSO805 said:


> ALSO USO SANTA MARIA CHPT, WILL BE THERE!...


Koo USO Santa Maria thanks for the support .. we'll see u guys here..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Only 2 weeks to go then show time ... Hope to see all u riders here


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we will be there to cover the event for our new mag, we will also have it ready for sale, if all goes well this show will be the first to see vol 2 on display:run:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

aztec1 said:


> Only 2 weeks to go then show time ... Hope to see all u riders here


Thanks for the invite Aztec Image (JR.) new issue coming out and it is full of cars and packed with pictures! Magazine has generated much attention here in the states and overseas. Everyone is welcomed to come by and check out all our new DVD's and Shirts. 
Lowrider Scene Magazine Staff.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY SAN JOSE*

_*WE WENT LAST YEAR AND HAD A GOOD TIME... WE WILL SEE YOU AGAIN THIS YEAR.:thumbsup:*_


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

LAST YEAR PICTURES...
GREAT SHOW...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Awesome cars!


1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 461513
> 
> View attachment 461514
> 
> View attachment 461515


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTMFT its almost show time...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

3 WKS to Go...:run:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*TTT*_


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT 2 wks to go and we r ready ....


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Bring your bikes, pedal cars and strollers we will also be shooting video for the new bicycle edition vol 2


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Bring your bikes, pedal cars and strollers we will also be shooting video for the new bicycle edition vol 2


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

_*WILL BE THERE!!!!*_


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

EL TIBURON said:


> _*WILL BE THERE!!!!*_


Thanks for support rollerz only .... See u guys here...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

One week and 3 days to go before show time ... R u guys ready ...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*​ttt*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTMFT let do this


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

mother nature said full speed ahead SHOW TIME . ROLL CALL


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

gery hope your buying breakfast that day.


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

:rimshot::rimshot::drama::run:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's do this!!!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> WICKED RIDAZ C.C. ARE COMING TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS, COME THRU TO OUR CAR SHOW SUNDAY JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK WE GOT FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING AND WE ARE GIVING OUT A LOT OF PRIZES AND TROPHIES


Bring some pre-regs with you...


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

sergio 86 mc said:


> gery hope your buying breakfast that day.


Don't trip foo I'll buy u a dounut that morning ...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

6 days to go ... Looks like we're good to go ... Can't wait to see all the badass rides that r coming ...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nite life Santa Barbara will be their


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the support nite life .. and we also will b at ur guys show June 3 ..


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTMFT ........


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## slappy mcnasty (Mar 12, 2012)

have a question, if i have a MINITRUCK... would it fall into the "TRUCKS -STREET-MILD-FULL" or will there be a "minitruck" category added by chance? 
driving over 100 miles to be slotted with duallys and full size trucks might be the deciding factor in the trip. appreciate your time...........


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

slappy mcnasty said:


> have a question, if i have a MINITRUCK... would it fall into the "TRUCKS -STREET-MILD-FULL" or will there be a "minitruck" category added by chance?
> driving over 100 miles to be slotted with duallys and full size trucks might be the deciding factor in the trip. appreciate your time...........


Yes we will add them as need it just depends on how many show up to make that category ... Last yr we did the samething, categories were added as they were needed ..


----------



## slappy mcnasty (Mar 12, 2012)

i really do appreciate it!!!! i will throw out the word


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

slappy mcnasty said:


> i really do appreciate it!!!! i will throw out the word


Thanks hope u can make it...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, I'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE SUNDAY


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

76 Glass said:


> Bring some pre-regs with you...


WE WILL HAVE PRE REG FORMS AND FLYERS FOR OUR SHOW, LIKE I SAID BEFORE I'VE BEEN WANTING TO GO CHECK OUT YOUR GUYS SHOW FOR A MINUTE WE'LL BE OUT THEIR 
*TTPT*


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

4 days to go .... Hope everybody's ready


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Carnales Unidos Ready To Roll...


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO IS GETTING READY....I HOPE ITS NOT TO HOT...US 805 GUYS WILL MELT IF ITS TOO HOT..:burn:..LOL...ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD WEEKEND...:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

1SEXY80 said:


> Carnales Unidos Ready To Roll...


Thanks for the support Carnales Unidos..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

OGUSO805 said:


> USO IS GETTING READY....I HOPE ITS NOT TO HOT...US 805 GUYS WILL MELT IF ITS TOO HOT..:burn:..LOL...ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD WEEKEND...:thumbsup:


Don't worry USO there's plenty of shade .. thanks again for the support..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT IS ALMOST SHOW TIME


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld is ready, especially since Gary is providing menudo....lol


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL B THERE


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> LatinWorld is ready, especially since Gary is providing menudo....lol


Come on dawgy .. Im just going to bring u a hot pocket..


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> Come on dawgy .. Im just going to bring u a hot pocket..


:rofl:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

2 days to go and we r ready ... Phones have been ringing off the hook .. hope everybodys ready..


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Good looking out Gary thanx!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Good looking out Gary thanx!


No prob bro see u guys here..


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

It's gonna be a nice 87 degrees... Show time


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> LatinWorld is ready, especially since Gary is providing menudo....lol


Menudo ill be there.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

uce64 said:


> Menudo ill be there.


Yeah Latin World donated all the menudo ... lol..thanks Robert


----------



## jessied (Jul 11, 2010)

WHERE'S THE HOPPING RULES AT.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WANA NO DA PAY OUT DPR


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> Yeah Latin World donated all the menudo ... lol..thanks Robert


We're providing deep pit, frijoles, rice and cake at our picnic, you're going to provide menudo at your show. You're a good man Gary..…...........lol


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

. 
Nite life Santa Barbara ready!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> We're providing deep pit, frijoles, rice and cake at our picnic, you're going to provide menudo at your show. You're a good man Gary..…...........lol


Hahahahah like that Robert..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 469276
> .
> Nite life Santa Barbara ready!


Dam already ... Koo bro see u tomorrow


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

GANGSTERS PARADISE said:


> ******HOP RULES &the PAY OUTS**********
> FIRST PLACE $400 --------SECOND PLACE $150
> 
> SINGLE PUMP STREET : 35" LOCK UP DROP UPPERS AND 2"EXTENSION ON LOWERS
> ...


HERE R THE HOP RULES


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Who's showing up for hop ?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ ARE DOWN HERE IN BAKERZ WE LOOK FORWARD TO THIS SHOW


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

Show time


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

No trailer queen here on the 99, been on the road for almost 2hrs! Almost there!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects cc had a good time...thanks for having us Aztec Image..................


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*WICKED RIDAZ HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!  WE ARE GONNA BE MAKING THIS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR US FOR NOW ON AND BRING THE REST OF THE CLUB NICE SCENERY GOOD HOP, AND FIRME GENTE NOTHING BUT LOVE AND RESPECT .
MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT WERE OUT THERE ESPECIALLY:
AZTEC IMAGE
BROWN EFFECTS
LATIN WORLD
WICKED CUSTOMZ
PACHUCOS
USO
AND EVERYONE ELSE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL IN TURLOCK JUNE 3RD AT OUR SHOW!!!!*


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

Any pics of the hop


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Aztec image for a nice show , will be back next year!!! Good show nice sceanery, and good food!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

great show, thank you for having STREETLOW at the show. just got home to San Jose about 9. im work on video soon


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> great show, thank you for having STREETLOW at the show. just got home to San Jose about 9. im work on video soon


Any more pic of kerney park


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I just started to load the video to youtube so give it a couple hours and it will be ready. If I get a chance to come home for break ill post it on here asap


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

ANOTHER YEAR, ANOTHER GREAT ALL AROUND SHOW :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld had a good time. Nice cars, good food and firme people equals a good show. Thanks Aztec Image. Hope to see everyone at the LatinWorld picnic on May 6th at Beach Park


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT. in behalf of aztec image I want to thank everyone to came and supported our show hope to see everyone next year.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

_Here are some pics._


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

That video is on youtube I can't close it because I'm at work driving


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

USO FAMILY WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR A GREAT SHOW. ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS. SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

uce64 said:


> USO FAMILY WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR A GREAT SHOW. ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS. SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE.


Thanks USO for the support and we hope u guys had a good time..


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

the bike on the video is my homeboys EXOTICS CC. PORTERVILLE CA


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

GOOD SHOW GOOD FOOD ALL GOOD BUT......... MAN IT WAS HOT!!!!!! JUST A LIL :h5:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> GOOD SHOW GOOD FOOD ALL GOOD BUT......... MAN IT WAS HOT!!!!!! JUST A LIL :h5:


Hell yeah it was.. thanks for showing up tho ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WANNA THANK THE FELLAS FROM AZTEC IMAGE C.C. WE HAD A GREAT TIME, A LIL WARM BUT OVER ALL A NICE PLACE TO CHILL OUT! LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR'S SHOW! 



TRAFFIC


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JUST WANNA SAY..WICKED RIDAZ CC HAD A FIRME TIME.....NEXT YEAR WE BRINGING THE WHOLE CLUB.....:thumbsup:..SPENSA WE HAD TO LEAVE EARLY..BUT I HEARD WE WON A TROPHY ..ON CARCLUB FROM FARTHEST DISTANCE ..:dunno: CAN WE PIK UP TROPHY..OR HAVE IT MAILED..??


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> JUST WANNA SAY..WICKED RIDAZ CC HAD A FIRME TIME.....NEXT YEAR WE BRINGING THE WHOLE CLUB.....:thumbsup:..SPENSA WE HAD TO LEAVE EARLY..BUT I HEARD WE WON A TROPHY ..ON CARCLUB FROM FARTHEST DISTANCE ..:dunno: CAN WE PIK UP TROPHY..OR HAVE IT MAILED..??


 I'm gonna talk with Richard our prez. We will make sure you guy's get what's coming to your club.. thanks for the support .. we'll be looking forward to seeing you guy's next year...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

76 Glass said:


> I'm gonna talk with Richard our prez. We will make sure you guy's get what's coming to your club.. thanks for the support .. we'll be looking forward to seeing you guy's next year...


THANX BRO..:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THANX BRO..:thumbsup:


EITHER THAT OR YOU GUYS CAN BRING IT TO US AT OUR SHOW IF SOME OF YOU GUYS M,AKE IT TO OUR CAR SHOW!!!!


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS HAD A GOOD TIME!!! NICE JOB AZTEC IMAGE!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> GOOD SHOW GOOD FOOD ALL GOOD BUT......... MAN IT WAS HOT!!!!!! JUST A LIL :h5:


WOOD UP MY USO BROTHER.....IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AND UR BROTHER....


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

GREAT SHOW. . .:thumbsup:


----------

